# CABE find project compleated



## sam (Jan 15, 2007)

Just finished a bike I found on this site.The project started over a year ago when a guy was selling out his shop and moving---had an old bike his neighbor had given him.He had sanded down the frame and put some spot primer on it.What a mess and no original decals to tell what the bike was.Found a slip of paper the neighbor had put in the BB telling the date and maker.With help from England I got jpgs of the original decals and also eye matched the paint to the inside of the head tube and BB.
At last compleated 1955 James Fothergill built in Liverpool England


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2007)

not much of lightweights but that looks pretty awesome


----------



## videoranger (Jan 16, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------

